# Prop for Yamaha 25



## Flyline

my thought exactly will be 10 x 11" pitch 3 blade powertech prop. It will improve better accerlation, mid-range performance will respond quicker when u sharp it to full throttle, and Top speed will be the same or little bit more.

If u want a 10 x 12" 3 blade but u will lose 200 RPM and if u add another person or load then the RPM will drop more than 11" pitch.

So get the 11" pitch 3 blade and u will be happy and keep the aluminum prop for spare.


----------



## TidewateR

Just the info I was looking for...THANKS!!

I just placed my order and will let you guys know how the new prop turns out


----------



## Flyline

> Just the info I was looking for...THANKS!!
> 
> I just placed my order and will let you guys know how the new prop turns out



U're welcome.....

Please keep us informed.


----------



## noeettica

I Have a cupped 13 Pitch SS PowerTech for Your Motor


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

Hi Tidewater,

Here is information on propellers you may want to read about. We have gone to the Solas and Rubex for 3 years now. All of us that use them have been happy. Also the hub is replaceable on many of them. 

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

Looks like I forgot something.

http://www.rubexprops.com/

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Flyline

> I Have a cupped 13 Pitch SS PowerTech for Your Motor


Your propeller is for the merc 25hp..... NOT FOR Yami 25!

Merc 25 has a lower gear than a yami 25.


----------



## noeettica

My Prop Is For a Yamaha ... Chasin Tail and I Checked It ...


----------



## Flyline

> My Prop Is For a Yamaha ... Chasin Tail and I Checked It ...



Is it 3 or 4 blade? How much?


----------



## TidewateR

thanks again guys...Noe and Frank, I appreciate the help. Unfortunately, I kinda jumped the gun and had already ordered the powertech prop..

The prop arrived earlier in the week...that was FAST! Apparently powertech is out of Shreveport Louisiana which would explain the speed...hopefully this forshadows how this bad boy performs on the water! ....I'll be out of town, and I won't know until next monday at the earliest :-/


----------



## TidewateR

With the new prop, the RPM's are higher and the top end is lower. What kind of prop should I try? 

Noe, do you still have that prop?


----------



## Salty_South

oh man, what a bummer! Keep us posted, I'm trying to figure out my prop for the Yam 25 also.


----------



## cutrunner

have it cupped. it will solve your problem


----------



## get_er_done

So what was the final verdict?


----------



## TidewateR

> have it cupped. it will solve your problem


The prop is cupped


----------



## TidewateR

> So what was the final verdict?


Well I'm still using the Power tech SRA3R11-YM30  (10X11)...apparently it's cupped. I'm getting 28mph @ 6050rpm with one person. Power tech suggested that I get a 13 pitch, but i'm not too sure how that'd work out. I might try a 12 pitch first.

My buddy built a Glades Skiff type boat with a 25 yamaha and is dialed in with a 12 pitch. His user name is Little...send him a pm to see what exact prop he runs.


----------



## blittle

I'm running the Powertech SRA3 in 11" pitch on my 25 Yamaha.

With two people down current and down wind with 12 gallons of fuel and a full load of equipment it runs 25-26 mph.

With two people up current and up wind with 12 gallons of fuel and a full load of equipment it runs 22-24 mph.

I havn't tested the speed solo as I don't think a prop should be tested solo, only with full loads.  But I don't fish solo much.

That being said, I can trim the motor out where the back 3"-4" of the cavitation plate is out of the water and this prop grabs enough to get me on plane.  No aftermarket cavitation plate is installed.

With the full load and on plane I can trim the motor out enough where 2"-3" of the prop is out of the water turning 5700+ rpm. 

I too wouldn't mind testing a 12" pitch.

Awesome shallow water prop.

Videos to come soon of the capabilities.


----------



## AfterHours2

Powertech 4 blade 11 heavy cupped is what I run on my Yamaha 25 2 stroke. Its on a Gladesmen and I see 29-30 solo and 26-28 loaded. I have the 3 blade also with no cup but prefer the holeshot of the 4 blade since Im normally in shallow water. No cav plate but I have an electric jack plate which really helps dial it in. With the jackplate, I can jack the motor all the way up and still maintain water pressure. Speed decreases quite a bit but I can run across some super skinny water...


----------

